# Error with a Makefile



## plankt (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm trying to compile a program on FreeBSD (latest version) but get an error with the makefile.

The program itself is a server software that I'm trying to run.

This is the error:

```
server# make clean
         "Makefile", line 4: Missing dependency operator
         "Makefile", line 12: Need an operator
         "Makefile", line 20: Need an operator
         make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```

This is the Makefile:

```
HAVE_MYSQL=yes
ifeq ($(HAVE_MYSQL),yes)
ALL_DEPENDS=common common_sql login login_sql char char_sql map map_sql ladmin tools converters plugins import save
SQL_DEPENDS=common_sql login_sql char_sql map_sql import save
COMMON_SQL_DEPENDS=
LOGIN_SQL_DEPENDS=common_sql
CHAR_SQL_DEPENDS=common_sql
MAP_SQL_DEPENDS=common_sql
CONVERTERS_DEPENDS=common_sql
else
ALL_DEPENDS=common login char map ladmin tools plugins import save
SQL_DEPENDS=needs_mysql
COMMON_SQL_DEPENDS=needs_mysql
LOGIN_SQL_DEPENDS=needs_mysql
CHAR_SQL_DEPENDS=needs_mysql
MAP_SQL_DEPENDS=needs_mysql
CONVERTERS_DEPENDS=needs_mysql
endif

#####################################################################
.PHONY: txt sql conf \
common common_sql \
login login_sql \
char char_sql \
map map_sql \
ladmin tools converters plugins addons import save \
clean help

all: $(ALL_DEPENDS)

txt: common login char map import save

sql: $(SQL_DEPENDS)

conf: import save

common:
@$(MAKE) -C src/common txt

common_sql: $(COMMON_SQL_DEPENDS)
@$(MAKE) -C src/common sql

login: common
@$(MAKE) -C src/login txt

login_sql: $(LOGIN_SQL_DEPENDS)
@$(MAKE) -C src/login sql

char: common
@$(MAKE) -C src/char

char_sql: $(CHAR_SQL_DEPENDS)
@$(MAKE) -C src/char_sql

map: common
@$(MAKE) -C src/map txt

map_sql: $(MAP_SQL_DEPENDS)
@$(MAKE) -C src/map sql

ladmin: common
@$(MAKE) -C src/ladmin

tools:
@$(MAKE) -C src/tool

converters: $(CONVERTERS_DEPENDS)
@$(MAKE) -C src/txt-converter

plugins addons: common
@$(MAKE) -C src/plugins

import:
# 1) create conf/import folder
# 2) add missing files
# 3) remove remaining .svn folder
@echo "building conf/import folder..."
@if test ! -d conf/import ; then mkdir conf/import ; fi
@for f in $(ls conf/import-tmpl) ; do if test ! -e conf/import/$f ; then cp conf/import-tmpl/$f conf/import ; fi ; done
@rm -rf conf/import/.svn

save:
# 1) create save folder
# 2) add missing files
# 3) remove remaining .svn folder
@echo "building save folder..."
@if test ! -d save ; then mkdir save ; fi
@for f in $(ls save-tmpl) ; do if test ! -e save/$f ; then cp save-tmpl/$f save ; fi ; done
@rm -rf save/.svn

clean:
@$(MAKE) -C src/common $@
@$(MAKE) -C src/login $@
@$(MAKE) -C src/char $@
@$(MAKE) -C src/char_sql $@
@$(MAKE) -C src/map $@
@$(MAKE) -C src/ladmin $@
@$(MAKE) -C src/plugins $@
@$(MAKE) -C src/tool $@
@$(MAKE) -C src/txt-converter $@

help:
@echo "most common targets are 'all' 'txt' 'sql' 'conf' 'clean' 'help'"
@echo "possible targets are:"
@echo "'common' - builds object files used in TXT servers"
@echo "'common_sql' - builds object files used in SQL servers"
@echo "'login' - builds login server (TXT version)"
@echo "'login_sql' - builds login server (SQL version)"
@echo "'char' - builds char server (TXT version)"
@echo "'char_sql' - builds char server (SQL version)"
@echo "'map' - builds map server (TXT version)"
@echo "'map_sql' - builds map server (SQL version)"
@echo "'ladmin' - builds remote administration tool"
@echo "'tools' - builds all the tools in src/tools"
@echo "'converters' - builds the login/char converters"
@echo "'plugins' - builds all the plugins in src/plugins"
@echo "'addons'"
@echo "'import' - builds conf/import folder from the template conf/import-tmpl"
@echo "'save' - builds save folder from the template save-tmpl"
@echo "'all' - builds all the above targets"
@echo "'txt' - builds txt servers (targets 'common' 'login' 'char' 'map'"
@echo " 'import' and 'save')"
@echo "'sql' - builds sql servers (targets 'common_sql' 'login_sql' 'char_sql'"
@echo " 'map_sql' 'import' and 'save')"
@echo "'conf' - builds templated folders/files (targets 'import' and 'save')"
@echo "'clean' - cleans builds and objects"
@echo "'help' - outputs this message"

#####################################################################

needs_mysql:
@echo "MySQL not found or disabled by the configure script"
@exit 1

#####################################################################
# TODO

install: conf/%.conf conf/%.txt
$(shell read -p "WARNING: This target does not work properly yet. Press Ctrl+C to cancel or Enter to continue.")
$(shell mkdir -p /opt/eathena/bin/)
$(shell mkdir -p /opt/eathena/etc/eathena/)
$(shell mkdir -p /opt/eathena/var/log/eathena/)
$(shell mv save /opt/eathena/etc/eathena/save)
$(shell mv db /opt/eathena/etc/eathena/db)
$(shell mv conf /opt/eathena/etc/eathena/conf)
$(shell mv npc /opt/eathena/etc/eathena/npc)
$(shell mv log/* /opt/eathena/var/log/eathena/)
$(shell cp *-server* /opt/eathena/bin/)
$(shell cp ladmin /opt/eathena/bin/)
$(shell ln -s /opt/eathena/etc/eathena/save/ /opt/eathena/bin/)
$(shell ln -s /opt/eathena/etc/eathena/db/ /opt/eathena/bin/)
$(shell ln -s /opt/eathena/etc/eathena/conf/ /opt/eathena/bin/)
$(shell ln -s /opt/eathena/etc/eathena/npc/ /opt/eathena/bin/)
$(shell ln -s /opt/eathena/var/log/eathena/ /opt/eathena/bin/log)

bin-clean:
$(shell rm /opt/eathena/bin/login-server*)
$(shell rm /opt/eathena/bin/char-server*)
$(shell rm /opt/eathena/bin/map-server*)
$(shell rm /opt/eathena/bin/ladmin)

uninstall:
$(shell read -p "WARNING: This target does not work properly yet. Press Ctrl+C to cancel or Enter to continue.")
bin-clean
$(shell rm /opt/eathena/bin/save)
$(shell rm /opt/eathena/bin/db)
$(shell rm /opt/eathena/bin/conf)
$(shell rm /opt/eathena/bin/npc)
$(shell rm /opt/eathena/bin/log)
$(shell rm -rf /opt/eathena/etc/eathena)
$(shell rm -rf /opt/eathena/var/log/eathena)
```

To get the Makefile I wrote "./configure --with-mysql" and got this output:

```
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking for gcc... gcc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables...
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no
checking whether pointers can be stored in ints (old code)... yes
checking whether gcc supports -Wno-unused-parameter... yes
checking whether gcc supports -Wno-pointer-sign... yes
checking whether gcc supports -Wno-switch... yes
checking for setrlimit... yes
checking for inflateEnd in -lz... yes
checking zlib.h usability... yes
checking zlib.h presence... yes
checking for zlib.h... yes
checking for sqrt in -lm... yes
checking for clock_gettime in -lrt... yes
checking for mysql_config... /usr/local/bin/mysql_config
checking for mysql_init in -lmysqlclient... yes
checking mysql.h usability... yes
checking mysql.h presence... yes
checking for mysql.h... yes
checking MySQL library (optional)... yes (5.1.33)
checking for pcre_study in -lpcre... no
checking PCRE library (optional)... no
configure: disabling PCRE (optional)
checking host OS... FreeBSD
checking for MinGW... no
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: creating src/common/Makefile
config.status: creating src/char/Makefile
config.status: creating src/login/Makefile
config.status: creating src/ladmin/Makefile
config.status: creating src/char_sql/Makefile
config.status: creating src/txt-converter/Makefile
config.status: creating src/map/Makefile
config.status: creating src/plugins/Makefile
config.status: creating src/tool/Makefile
```

I have no idea what could be wrong, I read some on Shellscripting and Makefiles but still couldn't figure it out.
I would be glad if someone could point me in the right direction so that I can solve it and learn more about this stuff 

Thanks in advance


----------



## blah (Jul 7, 2009)

Try gmake(1).


----------



## plankt (Jul 8, 2009)

I checked the manual for gmake and I also read some in the GNU Make Manual but it's so much and the Makefile doesn't look wrong to me.
Could it have anything to do with the installed gmake?


----------



## anemos (Jul 8, 2009)

You are most probably using pmake. As pointed out above try gmake instead.


----------



## plankt (Jul 8, 2009)

Does it not automatically use gmake if I installed it last?

I tried these commands and it seems pmake isn't installed:

```
server# whereis pmake
pmake: /usr/ports/devel/pmake
server# cd /usr/ports/devel/pmake
server# make deinstall clean
===>  Deinstalling for devel/pmake
===>   pmake not installed, skipping
===>  Cleaning for pmake-2.1.37
```


----------



## anemos (Jul 8, 2009)

plankt said:
			
		

> Does it not automatically use gmake if I installed it last?


Nope. Did you try explicitly [cmd=]gmake[/cmd]?


----------



## plankt (Jul 8, 2009)

First thought that different compilators just took the make command..
That the solution would be so simple, thank you all ^^

It worked:

```
server# gmake sql
```


----------

